# What is your business called?



## stephie (Jul 26, 2007)

I still don't sell soaps much - just a bar here and there to friends, so i haven't given myself a name yet. I'm starting to throw around some ideas though and I'm curious to hear what other people are using as a business name.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

I cant tell you my business name just yet because I am getting it trademarked. My last business name was stolen..


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 26, 2007)

Give us some ideas that you have and we could maybe help a little better.  Do you have a nickname or a favorite flower, state, animal, bug?


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 28, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> I cant tell you my business name just yet because I am getting it trademarked. My last business name was stolen..


Oh wow, really??? :shock: In other words we shouldn't mention our store names??? Wow, I'd never thought of that!..

How much does it cost to have it trademarked?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, you all probably know my business names.  I have 2 businesses, related to the soap trade.
My soap and B&B business is called:  The 'Ole Goat Soaps & Lotions.  I make ONLY goat milk based soaps, lotions, creams, milk baths, you get the idea!

Along with that, using the first 3 initials from each word in my company name, I came up with:  TOG Soapmaking Tools!  I make a very unique lined wood mold, soap bevellers, 3 different type bar and slab cutters, and a few odds & ends!  That's about it.  That is how I named what I do.  not to original, but unique!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

FitMommyOf2 said:
			
		

> smellitlikeitis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$325 online.. but if you want to do it by paper it can get up to 450 or so..  but yes it happened. That was a lesson learned. Hard lesson. Although we are all soap friends, you have to be careful what you put online in the forums. Especially things you care not to share. 
I have already sent it in so I can tell you now...

Smell It Like It Is


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Too bad I'd never have that $ 'left over' to spend it on trademarking.. But thanks for letting me know.
I'll keep it in mind what to share and what not...

I really like your name!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 31, 2007)

Smell It Like It Is, that's the name of a book about garlic, I think.  Cool name when it comes to soapin though!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Really Paul, it is? LOL.. I love garlic LOL !


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 31, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Really Paul, it is? LOL.. I love garlic LOL !



Yep!  Here is the link to buy the book.  You can have your copy for as little as @2.81!  

http://www.amazon.com/Smell-Like-Tales- ... 1564740080

Must be great reading!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------

